# Gaggia classic from Amozon



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Well I've been reading and researching alot about coffee machines for the past couple of weeks and finally decided which one the buy based on what I've been reading on the forums.

I bought a Gaggia classic from Amozon last weeks. It wasn't entirely new because it was a reduced price version based on the fact it probably been sent back or had minor cosmetic damage.

Anyway I was really looking forward to getting my new machine today to start my exploration into to fascinating world of essresso.

Opened the box and found NO porta filter, NO drip tray lid and No steam wond end.

I almost went crazy and ranted on about how crap Amozon can be sometimes.

My first thought was THIS is going back tomorrow. &€$×[email protected]

But then I remembered that at the same time as ordering my " new" classic I'd been and ordered another steam wond. A Rancilio Frothing arm. Which from what I've read on the forum is a better upgrade for the classic, and being an essresso newbie I thought it would help with my quest for the perfect cappuccino!!

So I calmed down and went back online to happy donkey and ordered a new porta filter....... oh and a drip tray lid from another site id found.

Wish me luck peeps it'll happen one day. Just not today.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't leave this!

Contact amazon ... It is not up to you to source or pay for missing parts. If you can't cancel what you have ordered then contact amazon and tell them what was missing. tell them you are happy to accept a discount rather than have to return the machine.

You need to get something back on this ... Its not acceptable


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Well I hope you enjoy your journey and sure there will be frustration along the way trying to get a great cup of coffee. Plenty of knowledge here to help should you need it

I am sure I would not have been quite so understanding of Amazons sort fallings with the Classic, I would have returned it straight away.

But hey, different strokes for different folks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Under consumer law, you haven't been supplied the goods you ordered so it's up to Amazon to put it right by replacing the entire item or supplying the missing parts. Contact Amazon and ask for something like vouchers to cover what's missing.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Send it back for a replacement!!! You ordered and paid for a complete machine- they have a commitment to supply it.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Hi thanks for replying and the opinions and advice you gave. On reflection last night I emailed Amazon and received a reply today I'll paste it here:

Thank you for contacting*Amazon.co.uk*I left a voice mail on your mobile advising that the best option would be to return the item for a full refund.*On considering this option, I would like to speak to you to get an estimate of the cost of the missing items, I can't promise I will be able to give a refund to cover the cost until I know what the total would be.*I would be happy on this occasion to make an exception and give a refund as long as the cost was not too high.*If you could reply to this message mark it FAO: jslatte, that is my personal login.* Please include a suitable time to contact you so we can discuss the options available.*I'll talk to him tomorrow and let you know the outcome. Thanks again peeps : p


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

I received my Rancilio steam arm today and I've already fitted it.

Looks and behaves nice. Been playing with it but all I've managed to create is a jug of hot milk lol.

Been watching YouTube videos on steaming milk. I'll have a play again later. : /


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Reply from Amazon is good. Ask for vouchers - you'll get an even better deal.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Good idea thanks. I'll try and milk it. ( no pun ) intended lol


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget to let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Yes I will thanks.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey, you'll soon get the hang of the milk.... At first just pull the end of the wand out so you get the hissy air noise until hand temp or stretched half an inch, then put it all in (not too deep) just so no more air is going into the milk... Then tilt the jug to get the wave going.... This incorporates the foam and the milk into a nice shiny paint.....my milk is now 100% better and can get latte art every time (nearly) using this method... Upgrading the wand is such a good idea!! Good luck with amazon, ive always found them extremly good at refunds/customer service etc...


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Judging by your description and the wording of the reply, I would guess you bought this from an Amazon Marketplace trader?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

nordberg said:


> Judging by your description and the wording of the reply, I would guess you bought this from an Amazon Marketplace trader?


It's one of the Amazon Warehouse cheaper priced ones, usually just a damaged outer box or a repacked perfectly working returned one so he's bought from Amazon not a marketplace trader. Just curious as to how you arrived at this conclusion?


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Sorry wasn't sure how to add a picture and text. I've now got the hand of Latte art, ish. I just watched some YouTube videos.

The thing that took the longest was calibrating the grinder to produce the right grind. Went threw two 250g bags of coffee that I got from happy Donkey with my grinder. Now pouring 1oz into two small shot glasses, 25 seconds. Quite a nice crema.

Earlier I cleaned out the grinder and put in some Lavaza beans that I got from tesco. Haven't spoken to the Amozon guy today yet I was busy all day. Thanks for your help peeps : ))


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Amazon are going to refund me £53.70 for the pieces that I've had to buy. So the Total for the Gaggia classic is now £192.66 but I do have the uprated steam arm and a better double porta filter from Happy Donkey. And the drip tray. I'm happy with the outcome. Because I would have had to pay at today's prices from Amazon £249 for a gaggia classic. And then pay extra to upgrade it.

Today I went and bought a pressure gauge and fitting, and adjusted my OPV valve. It was running at 13.5 Bar. It's now sitting at 10 Bar. I'm pretty sure I can taste a difference. Although I am using Lavvaza beans from tesco. So with that in mind I've just been online (again) and ordered the House blend from Rave coffee. After reading the reviews I'm really looking forward to trying it. Anyone else tried there coffee?


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

The pressure was high. 13.5 Bar


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Inside the gaggia classic.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Really should have bought the glycerin filled gauge, because the needle on this one moved around to much. So I set it a near as poss to 10 Bar.


----------

